# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Akaryakıt Kaçakçılığı ve PKK-Ovacık Hattı...

## atoybil

Akaryakıt Kaçakçılığı ve PKK-Ovacık Hattı...

POLİTİKA GüNLüĞü, HİKMET üETİNKAYA

Kaynak : HİKMET üETİNKAYA

Arkadaşımız İlhan Taşcı , Türkiye'yi sarsan ''akaryakıt kaçakçılığına'' ilişkin haberlerini sürdürüyor... 

Cumhuriyet' in dünkü manşeti şöyleydi: 

''Bakanları kullandılar!'' 

Haberde, sanıkların Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek , İçişleri Bakanı Abdülkadir Aksu , Milli Savunma Bakanı Vecdi Gönül' le sürekli görüşüyorlarmış ''izlenimi yaratmaya'' çalıştıkları belirtiliyor... 

Peki, adı geçen bakanlar bir açıklama yapıyorlar mı? 

Hayır!.. 

Sanıkların görüştüklerini öne sürdükleri İçişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşarı şahabettin Harput , konumu gereği ''resmi olmak kaydıyla'' herkesle görüşmesinin doğal olduğunu söyleyip ekliyor: 

''Sürekli birileri yanlarında, arkalarındaymış gibi kullanmak isteyebilirler. Ama ben bu kişileri tanımıyorum.'' 

Ortada telefon kayıtları yok mu? 

Var!.. 

O zaman sanıklar kimlerle konuştu, ilişkiler zincirinin halkaları hangi isimlerden oluşuyor? 

Anlı şanlı medyamız ''emekli paşalarla'' ilgili yolsuzluk savlarını manşetlerine taşırken AKP hükümetinin bazı bakanlarının adlarının geçtiği ''akaryakıt yolsuzluğu'' haberiyle neden ilgilenmiyorlar? 

CHP Genel Sekreter Yardımcısı Oğuz Oyan , önemli bir açıklama yaptı... 

Ne dedi Oyan: 

''Kendi dönemiyle ilgili yolsuzlukları hasıraltı eden, ama kendinden önceki dönemlerdeki yolsuzluklara damardan giren bir anlayış olamaz...'' 

****

Gebze Ağır Ceza Mahkemesi'nde süren ''Akaryakıt Kaçakçılığı'' davasında ''nüfuzlu bir kişinin'' Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan , Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül ve Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım' la görüştüğü öne sürülüyor... 

Belgeler arasında sanıklardan İbrahim Bilge Taşdelen' in bir arkadaşıyla yaptığı telefon görüşmesi de bulunuyor... 

Biliyorum, Başbakan bugünlerde çok yoğun. Yarın Diyarbakır' a gidiyor. Gitmişken Tunceli yöresinde neler olduğunu öğrenebilir. 

PKK , Tunceli'nin Ovacık ilçesi ve köylerinde, ilçe merkezlerinde çuvallar içinde Avro dağıtıyor mu yurttaşlara? Asker ve sivil güvenlik ile istihbarat birimlerinin Ovacık'ta PKK'nin para dağıtımından haberi var mı? 

Başbakan Diyarbakır'a giderken ''kaçakçılık dosyası'' hakkında konuşacak mı, bilmiyorum... 

Güneydoğu ve Doğu Anadolu kendi kaderiyle baş başa. Karadeniz' de çay ve fındık üreticileri perişan. Ege ve Akdeniz' de narenciye, tütün, pamuk, üzüm, incir üreticileri faiz batağında. Konya' da buğday üreticileri de aynı durumda. 

Başbakan Erdoğan, Güneydoğu' da ne söyleyecek? 

Terör almış başını gidiyor, işsizlik ve yolsuzluk artıyor, PKK Tunceli-Ovacık' ta para dağıtıyor, asker mayın patlamasında şehit düşüyor... 

Güneydoğu'da toprak yollar neden asfaltlanmıyor? 

****

Akaryakıt kaçakçılığından nerelere geldik... 

Vurgun, soygun!.. 

Bunlar Türkiye'nin alın yazısı mı? 

Tunceli-Ovacık'ı Rio Tinto' ya teslim ettik. Rio Tinto , Ovacık'ta altın madeninin üstüne yattı. 

Rio Tinto 1873 yılında kuruldu. şirkette en büyük pay Rothschild ailesinindi. Türkiye'den üin'e dek afyon ticareti yapan firmaydı. Rio Tinto bugün tek başına dünya maden üretiminde yüzde 12.5 payla ilk sırada yer alıyor... 

Ovacık'ta yaşananlar düşündürücü.... 

Rio Tinto altın arıyor, PKK Avro dağıtıyor... 

Bu arada, Gebze' de akaryakıt kaçakçılığı davası sürüyor, telefon kayıtlarında ilginç isimler yer alıyor... 

Gebze'de yaşanan kaçakçılık olayı, ilişkiler ağında olan bürokratlar ve siyasiler... 

Bu olay bana hiç yabancı değil... 

2002 yılında Iğdır'da mazot kaçakçılığı olmuştu. Vali Mustafa Tamer , kaçakçılığın üzerine gitmişti. 

Sonunda ne oldu? 

Vali Mustafa Tamer merkeze alındı. 

Gebze'deki akaryakıt kaçakçılığında düğmeye basan Kocaeli Emniyet Müdürü Ercüment üzbeyli de merkeze alınıp başmüfettiş oldu. 

Olay ilginç... 

Yarını bekleyin!.. 

****

Dün saat 17.00'de Adalet Bakanı Cemil üiçek aradı ve şu açıklamayı yaptı: 

''Davayla ilgili iddianameyi okudum. 

Olayla yakından uzaktan bir ilişkim yoktur. Ucu nereye kadar giderse gitsin olayla ilgileneceğim. Haberlerde yer alan emekli Korgeneral Altay Tokat' ı orduda görevliyken tanırım, aynı zamanda memleketlimdir. Dürüst ve namuslu bir kişidir. Kemal Albayrak' ı Meclis'ten tanıyorum. üünkü milletvekiliydi. İkisiyle de görüşür ve konuşurum. Olay bir yıl önceye iniyor. Telefonla konuşan sanıklar bu kişilerin adlarını veriyor, o kadar. Zaten hep böyle yaparlar. Kendilerini güçlü göstermek için.''

----------

